# GÓC SÁNG TẠO > Khu vực lập trình > Những vấn đề khác >  Giới thiệu công ty TNHH MTV HÀ VY

## storeviettel

Havyco hay còn gọi là Hà Vy, là một công ty lớn trong mảng làm đẹp. Đối với chị em phụ nữ hay làm đẹp thì thương hiệu Havyco có lẽ đã rất quen thuộc. Các sản phẩm chủ đạo được sản xuất từ CTY TNHH MTV DVTM Hà Vy là về Mặt và Body. Trong đó trà Vy&Tea là sản phẩm giảm cân nỗi trội hơn cả. Trong khoảng thời gian 4-5 năm trở lại đây, thương hiệu Trà VyTea hầu như đã chiếm trọn lòng tin của khách hàng. Luôn được bình bầu là sản phẩm giảm cân hiệu quả nhất trong 2-3 năm liên tiếp.
Và tất nhiên sản phẩm trà Vy&Tea được độc quyền của công ty Havyco. Vậy bạn đang có nhu cầu giảm cân và không biết địa chỉ của công ty Havyco ở đâu thì xem thêm địa chỉ liên hệ bên dưới nhé.

Tên Công Ty: Công ty TNHH MTV DVTM HÀ VY
Email:  Support@nhaphanphoitravytea.com.
Hotline: 0934 697 885.
Website: nhaphanphoitravytea.com.
Facebook: https://www.facebook.com/Tr%C3%A0-Th...5716904639383/.
Kênh Youtube: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tmV7tBz-EdU&t=7s.
Trụ sở chính: Thọ Sơn, Bùi Đăng, Bình Phước.
Chi nhánh: 295 Tân Kỳ Tân Quý, Tân Sơn Nhì, Tân Phú, Hồ Chí Minh 700000.

----------

